# diet and cycle bringing on diabetes symptoms?



## louisjones1991 (Apr 7, 2015)

hi uk muscle I went sure we're to post this question so opted to post here.in January this year I started reducing carbs and jumped on hgh.for a good 4 months I was following a keto diet and all was going well. ive started upping carbs now im lean bulking and ive noticed when I eat carbs say oats for breakfast a couple hours after I was falling asleep in the wagon at work and felt drained.so I started dropping the carbs at breakfast and upping fats and feel ok.usually now on training days I have carbs pre and post workout which is around 6pm when I'll be less insulin resistant and usually not always I don't crash.suppose what I'm getting at is the combination of low carbs (keto) and prolonged hgh use messing with my insulin or it it one or the other.I'm wanting to start adding mass again soon and upping carbs,but I'm weary with it making me feel zapped all day


----------



## Savage Lifter (Jul 14, 2016)

Not really sure about this tbh. I do know that hgh use does reduce insulin sensitivity but that's dependent on how you run the hgh, like 5+ days per week for quite a while. I would talk to your doctor about this as it could get to a dangerous point if you don't get professional medical advice.


----------

